# Actual USA delivery of LFP?



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Has anyone taken delivery of an SR+ with an LFP battery in the USA? If so can you share impressions and what price difference you paid? I've seen a lot about the LFP but haven't found a thread on actual USA owners. Thanks


----------

